# Fish ID?



## bluegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of fish this is? I've recently inherited it (and one other) that doesn't have the hump on its head) with a tank I bought. Apparently it was sold to the previous owner as a parrot fish but I'm not so sure. It can open and close its mouth for a start and its face is not the same shape as a parrot fish (the tank also came with 4 huge parrot fish so the comparison is quite easy to make).



















Also, these came with the tank but I don't know what they are. They look a bit like ottos but I always thought they only grew to 2 inches. These are 3-3.5 inches.



















Anyone any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The first one may be some kind of severum i dont really know but the second one is definitly a pegusus catfish wich grow huge and i mean huge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you sure the first isn't a blood parrot? Which would explain why it looks like a severum. When fish/pet stores say "parrot fish" they usually mean what's commonly called red blood parrot, blood parrot, etc., a type of cichlid hybrid. There is a Parrot fish (_Hoplarchus psittacus_) that isn't so common in the trade.


----------



## bluegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. I've never heard of a pegasus catfish, does it go by another name so I can look it up? Better still, do you know of any profiles anywhere on the net?

It has a really strange way of swimming, it constantly "wiggles". Very pecullar fish.


----------



## bluegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ichthius said:


> Are you sure the first isn't a blood parrot? Which would explain why it looks like a severum. When fish/pet stores say "parrot fish" they usually mean what's commonly called red blood parrot, blood parrot, etc., a type of cichlid hybrid. There is a Parrot fish (_Hoplarchus psittacus_) that isn't so common in the trade.
> 
> I agree with Blue Cray on the second fish.


It's just that it looks so different to the other parrot fish (hybrids). Like I said, the parrots can't move their mouths but this one can. I don't know a lot about the parrot fish except that I don't agree with the way they are "made" and the dying and tattooing that goes on.

It's also a lot smaller.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

To me it looks like a white Red Devil (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=116). Since thats one of the possible parent species of the "blood parrot" hybrid, it could be a different looking "parrot". Hybrids are not known for being consistent. 

In any event, its a large, male, central-American cichlid and the keeping of most of them is pretty similar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd go with red devil as well. That's what first came to me when I saw the pic.

And I think by pegasus shark, Blue Cray is refering to the iridescent shark or Pangasius hypophthalmus. I'm not convinced that that is what it is though....if its a juvenile the colors aren't quite the same as an iridescent shark. Its a possibility though.


----------



## bluegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

emc7 said:


> To me it looks like a white Red Devil (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=116). Since thats one of the possible parent species of the "blood parrot" hybrid, it could be a different looking "parrot". Hybrids are not known for being consistent.
> 
> In any event, its a large, male, central-American cichlid and the keeping of most of them is pretty similar.


Thanks for the info guys. It seems like a really nice natured fish. Unfortunately I don't think I can keep the parrot fish, the tank is only around 200 litres (not sure what that is in US gallons as I'm in the UK) and it seems a bit small for 4 6" parrot fish, 2 4" white parrot/severum/red devil things, 1 12" plec, 1 6" plec, 1 gourami, 2 pegasus catfish and 5 redeye tetras (all came with the tank). I was thinking of keeping the white fish and wanted to move them to another tank but I'm concerned as to what I can keep them with. My other largest tank is my community tank but all the fish in there are quite small species.

I'm really curious about this pegasus catfish. I can't find any info on them on the web but as my largest tanks are 3 foot and 3.5 foot I don't thhink I'll be able to keep them if they grow huge.


----------



## bluegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Surely it won't turn into one of these!??!

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=661


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

52.8 Gallons = 200 liters. I agree its a bit undersized for 6 large cichlids + everything else.


> Temperament: Highly Aggressive
> Conspecific Temperament: Extremely Aggressive


Which means you prob. can't keep so many together long term. Maybe keep one until it gets big enough to fit another fish in its mouth or start threatening other fish. Usually hybrids are meaner than the parent species, but each fish has an individual temperament. You could have a mild one. You can keep him with a pleco or two, it the pleco has a safe hiding place.


----------



## bluegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

emc7 said:


> 52.8 Gallons = 200 liters. I agree its a bit undersized for 6 large cichlids + everything else.
> Which means you prob. can't keep so many together long term. Maybe keep one until it gets big enough to fit another fish in its mouth or start threatening other fish. Usually hybrids are meaner than the parent species, but each fish has an individual temperament. You could have a mild one. You can keep him with a pleco or two, it the pleco has a safe hiding place.



Think I'll have to get rid of them all to be honest as I bought the tank to put my 3 baby discus in but the guy I bought the tank off wasn't too clear on how many (and how big) fish were in it. I think even the gourami is one of the more aggressive ones but I may come back and test your knowledge with a photo tomorrow (it's half past midnight here). I've benefitted from your collective knowledge in the past (as a lurker), this is the first time I've had the guts to start a thread!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> iridescent shark or Pangasius hypophthalmus.


 your fish does look similar to the pic of iridescent shark in my book, but not identical. If that's what is it is, it needs to go. They can get 44 kg and 90 cm and have a "hyperactive" nature and can literally break tanks. Its on the list of fish to avoid


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks like a Jelly bean parrot to me...
Parrot X Convict hybrid. 99% sure.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think it's a pangasius, honestly. The dorsal fin looks wrong.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

And the other one is Pareutropius buffei


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Mael is right, they are also known as debauwi cats. stay small, but are a schooling fish... and really should be in a pretty large school.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

^Yep. not a irri.










And i would have to say, for the mystery fish, pink convict male. And a nice one at that,


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

To me, It definately looks like a kind of flowerhorn cichlid...but I could be wrong.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> And i would have to say, for the mystery fish, pink convict male. And a nice one at that,


The bodyshape just isnt correct...
Here is a pink convict:








Notice how elongated it is? Head shape and color yes, but the mystery fish has a shorter, beefier body, much like a Parrot.
This site has some good pictures of the ParrotxConvict "Bubblegum" Parrot
http://www.kingdom-gospel.com/fish.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

I still say juvenile red devil. doesn't look like a jelly bean parrot. pink convict is closer though, so I think that's a possibility.

AGGH CICHLIDS! lol :razz:


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Seconding the red devil. If it is one, I'd get rid of it. Vicious little buggers, we had them at my old Petco and they would CONSTANTLY fight.


----------



## bluegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

HI guys,

Wow, thanks for the info. 

How about this, do you think it is a three spot gourami or some such?

Sorry the picture is a bit rubbish, he didn't want his photo taken!










The little fishes are the debauwi cat. My photos aren't clear but looking at the photo Gouramiswami posted, that's what they are.

Either way, I think I'll be looking for a new home for the whole tankful as it just seems impractical and unfair to keep them all in this tank (plus I still need to house my discus as they are growing fast).


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like it could be, but it also looks like something's been nipping her feelers!


----------



## bluegirl (Aug 25, 2008)

trashion said:


> Looks like it could be, but it also looks like something's been nipping her feelers!


Yes, something has nipped one nearly completely off. It concernedme but I don't dare risk putting it in my community tank in case it bullies my other (much smaller) fish.

Is it a female then?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

You can search for the cat as an African glass catfish. i used to have several. it's pretty funny to watch them sit in a cave an just sort of wiggle. XD

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=threestripedafricanglasscatfish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was going to say that looked like a blue gourami, then I looked it up and blue is just another name for 3 spot.


----------

